# 28RSS and a Tahoe: Bad Combination?



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

We just recently purchased a 2005 28RSS and took delivery on 25 AUG 04, after spending a year with our 2004 25FBS. The 25FBS was a great trailer, but too small for the family. We originally purchased it in Mississippi when I was stationed at Navy Personnel Command, Millington and towed it with a 2002 GMC Envoy!!! Talk about torque...the GM 4.2L inline six engine are powerful, but love gas just a bit too much. When we got to Everett, WA we swapped out the Envoy for a Tahoe (5.3L w/3.73:1 Rear Diff) and then last week bounced up to the 28RSS. The Tahoe handled the 25FBS like it wasn't there, but the 28...big trailer, and you can definitely FEEL that it is there. But it tows fine, and we did great on performace and handling going up to Mount St Helens and Pacific Beach, WA. We decided, since I have spent 17 years on active duty, to jump up to the 28RSS - Wow the room....and continue our last three years traveling - thanks to the Navy. Just looking for some experience and advice on what you folks have seen.....Besides, next fall we are heading to the Pentagon for a final tour....

Navy Outbackers...


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Welcome to the group and thanks for your service!!

If you are comfortable with the performance and handling of your setup, then you should be okay. It's a very subjective thing, what one person feels is good performance, another thinks is unacceptable. If you're happy with it, that's what counts. You are, though, pulling a pretty good size trailer with a short wheel base vehicle so you should definitely have good sway control, such as a properly set up dual cam or an Equal-i-zer hitch system. LT tires will also help keep the rear of your truck from squirming around which will help prevent any sway. I switched our "P" rated tires to "LT's" and the difference was very substantial.

We had a bad experience with a trailer about that size with our yukon and decided to trade down in size. We ran into some bad sway when two semis flew by on a very rutted stretch of highway. I had a properly set up dual cam system, but I think the "P" rated tires weren't up to the task and wiggled around a little too much.

I think if I had put LT tires on, we would have been okay keeping that trailer but we were both kind of shook up. Since we share the driving duties and camp a fair amount, we decided a shorter trailer was the answer for us. Neither of us wanted to be nervous about driving with the trailer. Besides, that was a coachmen, and if we kept it, we wouldn't have bought the outback and been able to be a part of OUTBACKERS!!

That gets back to my point of what your comfortable with. You seem very satisfied and confident with your setup, that's what's important.

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Navy

Welcome to the Outbackers.









I have owned our 28 RSS since April and tow it with a Denali. I have pulled on the highway and through mountains. All I can say is I love the truck. No issues pulling the trailer. I learned that drivinf at 120km/h the fuel use is not very good. I drive to the tach and keep it around 2000rpm. On the flats I can drive around 105km/h and will get an extra 80km - 125km from a tank of gas. Through the mountains it was easy keeping it at 80 km/h. The Denali has self levelling suspension which really helps with the quality of ride. I recommend sway control. I have driven with and without and I do feel better driving with it. W/D bars did make a differences but with the self levelling suspension it has hardly noticable.

So far 6000km on the Outback and no issues at all with Truck or towing.

















Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Navy Outbackers first of all welcome to the Outbackers and most of all thank you for your service to our country - I personally greatly appreciate it.

Now on to your question. I own an Avalanche, somewhat similar though a bit longer wheelbase. See how you like the towing, but I found with the Av with the soft rear end that I got some substantial bounce on the freeways in WA State, enough to feel like serious sway issues. You may want to upgrade to the LT tires if you don't have them, also you may want to look at the air bags in the springs to stiffen up the rear end if you notice the bounce.

Happy camping and if you have the time and energy we're having an Fall NorthWest Outbackers Rally September 17-19, Memaloose State Park on the Columbia River just East of Portland. We used to live in Everett a few years back, before the base opened over in the Silver Firs area, really enjoyed it.


----------



## fletcherdt (May 16, 2004)

Hello Navy Family,
We, too, were stationed in Millington, my dh was a detailer in D.C, then made the switch to Tennessee in 98. We are in Camp Pendleton now, trying to get back to the East Coast, Enjoy your 28RSS, that's what we have, too! Tammy


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I towed my 25RSS for a couple seasons with an '01 Tahoe Z. It did just fine, but could have had a little more power. The 'Ho did fine with my Equal-I-zer hitch. I would have been struggling in the mountains though.

I wouldn't think the extra couple feet of the 28' would make much difference. (actually, the 25RSS is 2" shy of 26' anyway)

I did upsize my tow vehicle in engine size, HP, torque, wheelbase, and comfort though.


----------



## OPKSclan (Jun 22, 2004)

Navy Outbackers,

Ditto on my appreciation for the service you gave to our country.

Sounds like you will have an adequate setup with your Tahoe. I have a 28BHS and an '02 Suburban. We love the way our Burb handles the 28'er. You should have similar experiences with your Tahoe. As you have read from the others in this forum, a good WDS and sway control can only help to improve your towing experience with the longer trailer. Keep the tongue weight up by loading the trailer toward the front. This will help with sway.

My most significant suggestion with your Tahoe is to be sure to keep an eye on the rear differential. I as well as many others have had to endure very costly repairs to our Suburban's, Tahoe's, Avalanche's, etc. It seems that GM has had a problem with defective bearings in the rear end causing the diff to devour itself. Keep an eye on the fluid level as well as the quality of the fluid. At the first sign of the fluid discoloring or seeing metal particles, get to your dealer and have it looked at. GM does not have a recall out on this problem (though they should), but looking at many of the RV forums out there, I have seen a lot of people with these same problems.

Good luck and happy towing.

Dan


----------



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

Thank you all for your comments...I have been a professional Surface Warfare Officer for my entire tour, and before that spent five years in the merchant marine as a licensed ship driver. Following my command tour, I got heavily involved in the Navy's information technology field and look to pursue that after retirement. It is great work...and so is camping with the 28...but, in referring to the recall







that is out on the TAHOE/YUKON rear differentials ...does anyone have a recall number or website they would recommend?







Thank you all....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Well said OPK!

My differential bearings were devoured just after the warranty. I paid over $900 for the fix. Chevy was going to reimburse me too, but I sold the vehicle just before asking them for it. A new lesson for Pete.


----------

